# oldish ariens snothro



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

picked this up for $20. not in great shape, but it died last winter clearing the 75 cm storm we had. augers arent seized, gearbox is good, a bit of play in bushings, not too bad.










and finally......the apparent cause of death.......broken heart......


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And the connecting rod make a "heart" in the engine block for you, how sweet.

All in all it's lookin' like a good deal. What are you thinking for an engine ??

And I know what that is like as my free 32" came with a ventilated block.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

20$ that's awesome! 100$ clone 40$ worth bushings/ bearings, sell it for 250$. Unless u have a motor laying around, let us know what u do
Rob


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

original plan was a repower resto, but may just clean it up, repower and use it for a start of season gravel slinger, cant get a $99 motor here, but can do over kill on a honda 390 winterized e-start clone for $289 !


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

if anyone needs/wants parts off the blown engine, they are available for the cost of shipping!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

weird rims and gas tank. otherwise good shade


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> And the connecting rod make a "heart" in the engine block for you, how sweet.
> 
> All in all it's lookin' like a good deal. What are you thinking for an engine ??
> 
> And I know what that is like as my free 32" came with a ventilated block.





Rob711 said:


> 20$ that's awesome! 100$ clone 40$ worth bushings/ bearings, sell it for 250$. Unless u have a motor laying around, let us know what u do
> Rob





43128 said:


> weird rims and gas tank. otherwise good shade[/QUOT
> 
> the gas tank and tires are obviously creative mods done over the years, torn between a 208 cc or the 380cc for an on sale difference of $10. lol


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

nwcove said:


> if anyone needs/wants parts off the blown engine, they are available for the cost of shipping!


I could use the carb, linkage, and the metal carb cover. Sending you a PM


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

nwcove said:


> 43128 said:
> 
> 
> > weird rims and gas tank. otherwise good shade[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

a honda gx390 clone on a 24 incher is just insane. go with a 196cc clone or 212cc


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ten dollar difference, I'd be going with the 380cc for sure. You may not need it but if you ever do it's nice to have the added torque when you hit the heavy stuff.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I had a 11HP 340cc on a 8/24 Ariens. It worked, but used a lot more gas and wasn't very practical.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Shryp said:


> I had a 11HP 340cc on a 8/24 Ariens. It worked, but used a lot more gas and wasn't very practical.


after doing some more research on engines and prices, i think im going to go with a 180 cc motor. its rated at 6 hp ( which could be generous), but if it is 6hp, its 50% more power than the original. the 180cc motor also spins up to 3800rpm as compared to 3600 for most others.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

well, got the engine mounted. went with the 208 cc on sale for 128.88. now a question for the vintage ariens guys. how far from the belt should the keepers/fingers be when the belt is engaged?


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*belt keeper..*

ballpark guess- 3'16" to 1/4" (just going by remembrance.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

thanks Geno. greatly appreciated.

tim


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

what is typically done to get clearance under the cyl for the chute sprocket/rod/bracket ? i think i have a plan, just dont want to Rube Goldburg it if i dont have to !!!:confused2:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

A couple of "u" joints and splitting the rod in two pieces to change the angles, you can also at the same time extend the rod and bring the chute control all the wat to the top (much better that way).


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

carp......my ariens has the cogged gear at the chute, and a bracket bolted to the tractor body with some adjustment up and down. 
on a different note, that looks like a whole lotta engine on that one !!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nwcove said:


> carp......my ariens has the cogged gear at the chute, and a bracket bolted to the tractor body with some adjustment up and down.
> on a different note, that looks like a whole lotta engine on that one !!


This was just for reference as of what you can do, just get a litle creative and you can do it your own way. k:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

just looking this thing over for anything i missed, and i see the shear pins look like 5/16 or 3/8 ss bolts ? is this whats typically used, much beefier than i am used to seeing! or are these ss bolts gear box busters???


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've never seen SS shear bolts on any snowblower, Ariens are plated or black 5/16" but have 2 "collars" at the shear points (better replace the SS pins or the gearbox is at risk).


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

thanks hsb ! i just removed the " shear" pins, they arent ss, but were collared near the bolt head with a rotary tool. no collar on the nut end. i do have a couple of generic pins , right length and dia, but they are only collared near the head also. 
anyone have a part # for the right pins?? i think the blower is a 1967 model, but not 100% positive on that.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

new to me- I never saw shear bolts only one groove? I'd feel safer having 2 grooves- but then again I may just not know enough about the different types of shear pins. I'd never have stainless anything in the holes- as you know those gear boxes can get pricey and real pain to fix.


----------

